# OSB-II Balcony



## jocose (Dec 7, 2010)

More from the Kennedy Space Center


----------



## Frequency (Dec 7, 2010)

Simple; liked it

Regards


----------



## jocose (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks again.


----------

